# Shampoo bar recipe? Soap recipes?



## victory (Mar 2, 2010)

I used to make all my soaps, and the best shampoo bar recipe is lost!!
I am hoping some one on here will have a similar recipe. I loved the avocado oil in it, made my hair so pretty!!
I am also looking for new ideas on soap, I normally have goat's milk soap, but am open to new ideas!!
(can you tell I am stuck at home in the snow??)
Thanks so much!


----------



## oberhaslikid (May 13, 2002)

Goats Milk Soap
8 oz. lard
8 oz. coconut oil melted
8 oz. goats milk
2oz. cup lye
2 oz. cup water
Mix lye into water- Never water into lye.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Come visit the Soap Making forum here on HT.

I don't know where you got this recipe, oberhaslikid, but it is all out of whack. I think you may have forgotten to post an oil amount on there.

As it stands 


> 8 oz. lard
> 8 oz. coconut oil melted
> 8 oz. goats milk
> 2oz. cup lye
> 2 oz. cup water


You have about an 18% superfat (normal is about 5%) and the high end of the liquid amount (goat's milk and water combines) should be about 6 oz, not 10!!


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Waaaay out of whack! Cyndi, you beat me to it. LOL


----------



## oberhaslikid (May 13, 2002)

Came from here
http://www.landofmilkhoney.net/page/page/2363542.htm
http://www.ruralcountryliving.com/soap.htm
and here
http://www.zetatalk.com/shelter/tshlt05f.htm


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

There are a couple of recipes in the thread below here on this board:

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=230440

Dawn


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

oberhaslikid said:


> Came from here
> http://www.landofmilkhoney.net/page/page/2363542.htm
> http://www.ruralcountryliving.com/soap.htm
> and here
> http://www.zetatalk.com/shelter/tshlt05f.htm


Which is why I always recommend that folks take any recipe they find on the internet (or in books!) and run it through a reputable lye calculator.


----------

